# Engaged and not sure if I want to get married.



## woozle (Nov 10, 2011)

Ive been in a relationship for 3 and a half years and we got engaged about a month ago. We had a great summer and thought I was ready to get married to him. We decided to get engaged because I will be starting medical school the following year and have time to plan a wedding before then. Something has changed in me though and I dont know if I want to marry him any more. We have lived together for 2 and a half years and he gave up his dream grad school to be with me. I feel so guilty having this feeling of not knowing if I want to marry him anymore. I love him and am very comfortable in our relationship. There are so many things about him that I never thought I would find in another person, but I just have this feeling in my gut and I just want it to go away. I cant imagine not being with him though. Any advice?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe it's cold feet? Maybe the reality of having your lives intertwined forever has hit you? 

Whatever it is, sit down with him and talk about how you feel. Discuss things as a couple and decide where to go from there.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Examine your gut feeling now, rather than after you're married. If it feels wrong, don't do it (yet). When I was engaged, I never doubted for a second!


----------

